# Wading the surf



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

When wading the surf are you guys using the same baits as you would in the bay as well? Say 1/4oz jig head with a plastic? I know spoons Poppin corks twitch baits/top waters are viable options, so basically I'm asking if you guys still do well with a straight artificial. I'll be in Port A this weekend and haven't ever tried any bays around there, usually do well in the surf. Will have LB rigs out on surf rigs too at times. Any info for the area would be great also. Thanks fellas


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

depending on current and the size of the surf you may need to go up to 1/2oz jigheads, same with spoons... I use silver spoons in surf nstead of gold but thats a personal preference... popping corks are a major pain with any sargassum and/or big surf/strong current... I only use twitch baits in calm seas

good luck and post a report after your trip


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Many old surf salts use baits that are aerodynamically designed to cut through a wind that is blowing in your face. I use Kastmaster style spoons when the wind is kind of stiff. 51M Mirrolures are a long time favorite s well. Last summer, I killed the trout on the mirrodine XL. Here on the upper coast, live bait under a popping cork is a very common method of catching trout in the surf, but I really don't hear of it too much on the lower coast.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Spoons get my vote for most used. I like Johnson Sprites for the bay and Kast Masters for the surf because I get more wind cutting distance. Silver in various weights depending on conditions. Add a couple inches of light wire if the macs show up. Good luck, GG


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Generally speaking youre going to need heavier baits to get the best presentation in the surf.

I like a gold spoon on the upper coast, silver south. Really spoons are all you need in the surf, if you cant catch them on spoons then they arent there or biting. You will usually outfish the livebaiters too because they waste time with trash fish.

I never bother with plastics in the surf. If I just want to catch fish then I throw a spoon, If I just want to switch it up a little for variety then I'll throw a mirrolure or noisy topwater. Im sure you can catch fish with plastics in the surf but Ive never seen them outfish a spoon. In the surf you want flashy or noisy or both.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Acme Sidewinder in silver and gold if the weather is overcast. And with a calm surf I like to use a small Sidewinder. But I've caught some good Trout on BA's Red Shad down at SS.
A spoon is a good fish locator.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Well surf wasn't really lookin good so we waded the marsh bay lookin stuff my packery channel and caught reds on live shrimp under Poppin cork and super spook jrs


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great info. Thanks. I'm new to surf fishing and have a follow up question. How long do you grind it out in the surf before relocating if you aren't getting bites? If you fish the bottom with cut bait, how long do you soak? Same question with spoons. Thanks.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

First, when you arrive a the beach look for signs of bait activity, birds working, and signs on the sand like shells , pinches, and etc. When I enter the water, I check the first gut for signs of activity and work it before going to the second cut or bar. I like to throw a topwater at dawn, dark color or bone color, and spoons to work all of the water columns and work down the beach several hundred yards. If not action, I load up and drive down the beach still for fish signs, and then start the process. Also look and see if any of the guys around you are catching fish, and see what they are using. I don't use live shrimp, but if they are using them under a cork, then I put a plastic bait und a cork. 
This and $6.00 will get you a cup of coffee must places. Good Luck- I hope this helps.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

First, when I arrive at the beach, I look for signs of bait activity and birds working and if I don't see any activity when I drive down the look for signs fish activity. Upon entering the water check and work the first gut, then move the the second gut and so on.
At dawn, I usually start with a dark or bone topwater and no action on top I start throwing a silver spoon. They are the two top fish locators I know. I usually work several hundred yards down and still no action I load up and drive down the beach looking for signs of bait or fish activity. Also I look and see what the guys around are using and if they are catching fish, and if they are checking fish with shrimp under a cork, then I put a plastic shrimp or tail under a cork.
Good luck- This info and $6.00 you can get a cup of coffee at most places.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

What do you look for shells on the beach for? And what's a pinch?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry for the double post. I thought I had lost the first one when I tried to edit the first one.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I think he's talking about crab shells and pinchers. So if you don't see any sign then how long do you throw a spoon trying to find them before moving on? I guess what I'm trying to do is make the most of my time so I'm trying to figure out where the determined/desperate line is so I don't cross it. I think I stay too long in one area...leaning towards desperate more than determined. Heh. Would 20 minutes be too short?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

troutless said:


> Sorry for the double post. I thought I had lost the first one when I tried to edit the first one.


Naw you had a good post. If you have 10 miles of beach to cruise, say, you drive slow looking for good water, guts (diagonal passes between sandbars), bait, jumpers, birds, and "nervous water." Park the vehicle with the tires on packed sand and run into the water like a crazy Indian. I use a 7-foot bay rod with mostly bay tackle, something heavier if the wind if in my face. Anything will do. If the place looks "hot" for a while, I'll plant another bigger "medium" pole for a long bait. I have a friend who kayaks and he might lay line to past the second bar for me - I ain't no surf rod chunker. 

Yes plastics do work, such as a large jig head. Here's a lucky invention from Louisiana that is intended for tarpon but catches everything. You can put whatever hook and leader you want on it, and even put some meat on the hook. That's a steel split-ring holding a hookless jig called a Coonpop. See if ya like it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Swells said:


> Naw you had a good post. *If you have 10 miles of beach to cruise*, say, you drive slow looking for good water, guts (diagonal passes between sandbars), bait, jumpers, birds, and "nervous water."


Ah-ha. So one thing I need to do is consider surf fishing in unpopulated areas so I can drive along and scout for miles. That helps.

It kinda sounds like if I don't see any sign, don't bother. So does that amount to patrolling up and down the beach until signs appear? Man if that water is green and flat it would be hard pick a spot with no signs present. It all looks the same. What do you do? Just jump out and start throwing spoons? Check the first gut then the second gut and then move on? What are we talking something like 2 casts in each direction looking for fish and then move? That's my hang up. Not knowing when to move if no signs are talking to me. I just keep casting and casting and time seems to slip away very quickly. An hour will blow by before I know it. I'm thinking I should have better time management so hence all the questions. Heh. If I have something to think about besides casting, maybe I can watch the clock better because I'm looking forward to the next spot. Just not sure what a reasonable time frame for searching would be. Thanks for all the responses y'all.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I am casting as I walk slowly down the beach in either the first gut or 2nd gut taking time to cover all of the water column. Now, if you smell watermelon your into Trout. If you see small slicks that look like oil some type of fish are feeding. The larger the slick the older and usually the fish are on the move in one direction or the other. There is no set time to move its usually a gut feeling.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Great thread & excellent info, Troutless!


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good thread.

Question on first and second gut. The first gut is where you see 90% of surf fisherman, correct?

The second gut is south of first sandbar, correct?

Thanks y'all


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

1st gut aka the wade gut

sandbar

2nd gut


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't the waves break just after the sandbar?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Frankie14 said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Question on first and second gut. The first gut is where you see 90% of surf fisherman, correct?
> 
> ...


Yes most people fish the 2nd gut. You will walk out it will get deeper then sudenley rise to a sand bar (where the waves are breaking). Thats the first gut you just walked through. After that sand bar is the second gut. First gut holds fish too though. I caught a good trout out of the first gut this weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> Ah-ha. So one thing I need to do is consider surf fishing in unpopulated areas so I can drive along and scout for miles. That helps.
> 
> It kinda sounds like if I don't see any sign, don't bother. So does that amount to patrolling up and down the beach until signs appear? Man if that water is green and flat it would be hard pick a spot with no signs present. It all looks the same. What do you do? Just jump out and start throwing spoons? Check the first gut then the second gut and then move on? What are we talking something like 2 casts in each direction looking for fish and then move? That's my hang up. Not knowing when to move if no signs are talking to me. I just keep casting and casting and time seems to slip away very quickly. An hour will blow by before I know it. I'm thinking I should have better time management so hence all the questions. Heh. If I have something to think about besides casting, maybe I can watch the clock better because I'm looking forward to the next spot. Just not sure what a reasonable time frame for searching would be. Thanks for all the responses y'all.


We went last week and we drove down mcfaddin until we saw bait getting busted. We hopped in and started catching fish. They move pretty quick down the shore though. Before you know it you will be 1/4 mile from the truck.

Generally speaking,

If I don't see birds or bait I am not getting wet. . .


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Bar and Gut Numbers...*

If anyone is confused about the numbers of bars and guts, this old thread will clear it up for you!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=364363


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> If anyone is confused about the numbers of bars and guts, this old thread will clear it up for you!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=364363


Yes now its as clear as the water in galveston! Lol that was funny one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Parttimer.

ClearLake Clay that thread was hilarious!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Frankie14 said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Question on first and second gut. The first gut is where you see 90% of surf fisherman, correct?
> 
> ...


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D7D4C1B9C3266F6B55C9B53BD4E84&selectedIndex=1


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Trout fishing on the upper coast surf is different than trout fishing on the lower coast surf. The lower coast tends to have a lot of structure that will hold fish. Therefore, finding the holes, pinches, and such is crucial and moving to another piece of structure is done if your not catching.

On the other hand, the upper coast surf doesn't have much structure, which I believe causes the trout be on the move. Typically, I just stay put and will eventually start catching fish.

Just my take on it.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> Trout fishing on the upper coast surf is different than trout fishing on the lower coast surf. The lower coast tends to have a lot of structure that will hold fish. Therefore, finding the holes, pinches, and such is crucial and moving to another piece of structure is done if your not catching.
> 
> On the other hand, the upper coast surf doesn't have much structure, which I believe causes the trout be on the move. Typically, I just stay put and will eventually start catching fish.
> 
> Just my take on it.


I agree with your take on the Galveston surf. In my experience, the fish come in waves, like schools are moving up and down the shoreline. Last weekend was that way big time. If you catch a fish and get right back out there, you have a good chance of catching another...


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*wading the surf*

One topic I have not seen discussed is the use of umbrella rigs in the surf, Anyone tried one out there yet?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

lipjerker said:


> One topic I have not seen discussed is the use of umbrella rigs in the surf, Anyone tried one out there yet?


No but have none though. If I find some fish I may try it out.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Do y'all work the spoons similar to the plastics? I mean as far as the retrieve goes..


----------

